# Which pump should I purchase for 135 gallon?



## StevenAkaProek (Jan 20, 2009)

I need some help, can you guys recommend me some pumps for my sump? Don't want to buy a poor pump

Catalina Aquarium a good brand?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to CF Proek..been using a CF1800 and am well pleased with it. Could not beat the price anywhere. Does the job for me.


----------



## StevenAkaProek (Jan 20, 2009)

Supreme Danner Mag-drive 12 Pump Aquarium

Was also looking into the 18, which is close to 2,000 GPH

Is there a limit I need to be concerned about?

sump will be 20-30 gallons

Tank is 135 gallons

Tank also has 2 drilled return pipes


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry..I was giving a :thumb: to the Catalina Aq. pump.
As to your flow rates, 10 times your tanks capicty per hour seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

In many peoples oppinion the Supreme Danner Mag-drive is the best out there, but pricey. I was on a tight budget and found the Catalina Aquariums to be very affordable.
But since you didn't ask for value the Mag-Drive may be what your looking for.
Take a look at the head loss of any pump you are considering and that will give you an idea of the size you need. A turnover rate of 10 times is a good goal... 5-6 is the minimum to be sufficient in my oppinion.

And Welcome to C-F!


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

The limit you need to be concerned about is the amount of water that your overflows can drain. If your pump is pushing water to the tank faster than it can drain back to the sump you will have a flood on your hands and the pump will eventually run dry. That being said, there are ways around this if your pump is too powerful, but it is better to just err on the safe side and choose a lower rated pump.

I used a Mag18 on my 125g and I am currently using two Mag12's, one pumping directly to each return bulkhead through 1" hose. I am probably going back to the Mag18 soon to save on the electric bill. The Mag pumps are good, but there are better pumps out there. Are you looking strictly at submersible pumps? If so, a few other brands that come to mind are Eheim and Ocean Runner. If you are looking at external pumps as well, Pan World, Reeflo, Iwaki, are great and there are more.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't go less than 3 times per hour on turn over and that is minimum. My pump of choice has always been Dolphin and Whisper. But my favorite is slightly used at a good price.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have not personally used this but it seems to be really cheap for around $40 with a 675gph flow rate. i have heard good things about this but also some bad... idk.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

quiet one...??


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you talkin to me?


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

I have 4 QuietOne 4000's running in my 180g. Two are in my sump, the other two run my UGJ system. They have only been running since August...but so far they are working well.
Dan


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i have a quiet one 3000 in my 110 gal and had to turn it down for my HOB overflow to keep up. i also have a cannister running in my tank too (350gph canister).

the quietones use less power and cost less per gph but have a less head height than the mag drives.

if you get to large of a pump, you can always put a bypass on it back into the sump to bleed off some flow.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a Quiet One 4000 in my sump for my 135 along with a AC 500 and it seems to get the job done for my SA tank. Nice and quiet, no problems with it.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I have one of the smaller Quiet One pumps feeding my UV sterilizer. In my opinion they are a decent solution if you need a cheap pump, but at least the one that I have feels very cheaply made. Maybe the bigger models are better. I don't know.


----------

